# PO300 ERROR CODE.. Wont hit rev limiter



## Gtoboy2006 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just recently i noticed a weird sound in my exhaust for like a week.. it was way different. i have dual flowmasters on her.I decided to get on it yesturday and it misfired bad at high rpm... I think i have a bad left cat. it has small metal like shavings come out when i rev it up in my garage .. What did i do to cause this? it only has 36000k. its going into the dealership on monday for replacement assuming my diagnostic. I replaced the plugs already also.. thanks.. i have a 2006 gto ls2


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is that the only code that shows? Never had it happen on my GTO but when it happened on my daughter in law's Lincoln LS, is was accompanied by a P0305. Replaced the coil (Cylinder 5) and the problem went away. Don't know about the metal shavings from the cat. Usually a bad cat will be accompanied by a blinking check engine light.


----------



## Gtoboy2006 (Oct 15, 2010)

yes just multiple mis fire po300.. the check engine light does blink but only when i get on it.. and can hear it mis fire. but also has a steady light on at normal operation


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't say that correctly. When the check engine light blinks, it indicates a major misfire that could cause damage to the cat(s) if it persists. They suggest not to drive with a blinking cel. We discussed blinking cel's a little in this thread. http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/please-help-33790/


----------



## Gtoboy2006 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for ur help.. ill have it towed to the dealership.. I already no my cat is fried but cant wait to see what else is messed up. Luckly the cat will be warrantied out but not anything else.. ill keep you posted.


----------

